# Dewalt DW6913 edger instructions??



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got my new edger (DW6913) in yesterday for my DW625 router. 
The instructions are almost useless as all they show is how to put it together.
No info on the fine tuning sytem.
What do the numbers equate to in / mm? 
Does a full rotation of the dial equal 1/8", 1/16"...?
Does anyone have better instructions / info on this unit? 
I even looked on YouTube but nothing there either.
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

repeters1 said:


> I just got my new edger (DW6913) in yesterday for my DW625 router.
> The instructions are almost useless as all they show is how to put it together.
> No info on the fine tuning sytem.
> What do the numbers equate to in / mm?
> ...


Hi Peter - I dunno if anybody includes comprehensive instructions with anything anymore. My Hitachi edge guide paperwork consisted of a packing list:sad:. A couple of the Amazon reviews on that guide mentioned the quality (lack of) of the instructions also. Even on the power tools, they manage to cram about 1 page of useful information into 15 pages of cautions, warnings and disclaimers required by the legal departments.
Anyway, so much for my vent.... I just took mine into the shop for an hour or so playing with it and taking notes about what turned what, which way, and how much. Once I had it boiled down, I just used a sharpie to put a couple of notes on the guide fence so I would remember them the ever 6 months or so I use the thing.
I really don't use it much. I find it easier to control the router by just sticking a piece of scrap down with carpet tape and guiding against that with the base.
This didn't help much with your question, but we all share the pain:sarcastic:


----------



## Jpeluso8 (Jan 20, 2014)

repeters1 said:


> I just got my new edger (DW6913) in yesterday for my DW625 router.
> The instructions are almost useless as all they show is how to put it together.
> No info on the fine tuning sytem.
> What do the numbers equate to in / mm?
> ...



I am looking too...any luck?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I cannot comment on the DW OEM edge guide.
I do study and make them, however.
I have general information on their safety, set up and use.
But, be advised, that information does apply to my guides primarily.
That data may or may not apply to your DW but at least you won't be going blind into an app.
Email [email protected] as desired; I will email my instructions and web link.


----------

